# Piutbulls and mix euth date 12/11 Ohio These dogs need a chance one is very depressed



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Dogs free to reputable rescues

Canine Crusaders can help you get the dog or dogs you want
These dogs Deserve A CHANCE!

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/12/121009-pit-bull-lovers-euth-friday.html


----------

